
Dear Slack: - jessaustin
http://zedshaw.com/2015/02/02/dear-slack/
======
brokentone
This is a great idea -- Chatrooms as tech support/office hours with
knowledgable people behind them. Slack indeed has an ideal platform for
realizing this. The only thing making Zed's idea this less than viable for me
is enforcement on the other side -- so I give you my money, what's to say the
expert is going to show up and what is my recourse if I don't get what I need?

------
astrodust
This is actually a great idea. It's the modern equivalent of a paid mailing
list.

